# Pet Loss Help



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 18, 2010)

Pet Loss Help



> PetLossHelp.Org is a website devoted to helping you manage the grieving process that follows the loss of an animal companion. Losing a precious pet can be among the most devastating experiences in a person?s life. Often we are overwhelmed with feelings that are so strong, we feel as if we cannot tolerate the intensity of the grief.



Pet Loss Help - Mourning the Life of a Best Friend

See also:


Pets & Pet Loss | Psychlinks.ca
Pet loss and support groups | Psychlinks.ca


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2018)

My favorite parts:



> Even those who devoted all to their animal?s life and health can experience devastating guilt. We ruminate about our failures to be the perfect steward, conduct a harsh retrospective of our worthiness to have such a devoted companion and find ourselves lacking. Distorted conclusions can plague us for weeks, even months when there is no logical basis for such condemnation...
> 
> Choose to recall the entire movie of your life together and not just the snapshot of its ending. Death does not represent the totality of any relationship, but requires us to transform a physically present relationship to its spiritual counterpart. We understandably resist this transformation. Acceptance can ease the process and relieve the agony of refusal to let go...
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2018)

Pet loss hotlines 

Pet Loss Support Page (includes listings for US by state, Canada by province, UK, Australia)

Association for Pet Loss and Bereavement


----------

